# ma souris déconne....



## Macintouch (21 Avril 2002)

est-il normal qu ma souris optique déconne??
Elle n'a pourtant pas besoin de tapis et est très pointu...(description d'Apple)! Et pourtant, même avec le tapis, le curseur, des fois, va à l'opposer de la direction que j'ai choisi...


----------



## godzilla (21 Avril 2002)

salut, moi aussi elle me fait ca, essai peut etre de mettre une feuille de papier a dessin a la place du tapis de souris. mon cousin fait ca et il a pas de probleme( mais il a un g4, je sais pas si c le processeur  qui change tout)


----------



## Eh (21 Avril 2002)

Moi, 10' et 35'' après avoir branché mon new iMac, j'ai mis mon ancienne souris Logitech sans fil ... J'en ai une sur tous mes ordi et je ne peux plus revenir au fil et me passer de la molette de défilement ...


----------



## vm (21 Avril 2002)

attention le tapis de souris ne doit pas avoir de motif


----------



## Helmer (21 Avril 2002)

Exact pour les motifs. Que ce soit un tapis de souris ou autre chose. Les variations trop importantes de couleur font "sauter" la souris. Privilegier un fond uni.


----------



## Macintouch (22 Avril 2002)

mais si je la mets sur ma table, c'est encore pire....c'est du tech...enfin, moi qui croyait qu'elle était génial comme le disait Apple...


----------



## dany (22 Avril 2002)

il faut aussi éviter de poser une souris optique sur une dalle de verre transparente car la souris ne fonctionne pas directement dessus @+


----------



## imported_gael (25 Avril 2002)

moi j'ai changé ma souris Apple pour une logitech (dual optical), et là, plus de probleme, cela focntionne sur toutes les surfaces et en plus, trois boutons programmables, la molette, le tout fonctionnant sous OS X avec les drivers logitech.
Et enfin, le prix, c'est largement moins cher qu'une souris Apple.


----------

